
“It just works”: 5% of Mac users at IBM call help desk, vs. 42% of PC users - Bud
http://bgr.com/2015/10/15/mac-vs-pc-ibm/
======
petra
I don't know. IBM isn't the most reliable source, since it's strategically
collaborating with Apple.

